# Post a word with 4 syllables



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

Television


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Coffee-Table

Becca


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

That's two words 

Plecostomus (ple-cos-tuh-mus)
It's a type of sucker fish for a fresh water fish tank :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: 
*


> That's two words
> 
> Plecostomus (ple-cos-tuh-mus)
> It's a type of sucker fish for a fresh water fish tank :biggrin2:



DARN I was hoping no one would notice lol!

4 Syllables is haaarrd :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Enteritis - It means swelling of the small intestine 

It can be hard, I went to nursing school, though, so I can think of some awesome ones! lol


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 20, 2008)

Interrogate


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2008)

Operation


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lagomorpha.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

Biology


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Certificate.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2009)

February.

Cottontail

Sylvilagus- genus name for cottontails!:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

_Amphiprion ocellaris_. False Percula Clown Fish AKA "Nemo"


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

A-va-lia-ble Is that 4 or 5?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> A-va-lia-ble Is that 4 or 5?


I count it as four.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Comp-li-cate-d

And thanks lol!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Overrated.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 8, 2009)

Evolution


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 8, 2009)

Constipated:twitch:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Evolution


Revolution!


----------



## Becca (Feb 8, 2009)

immediate


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Arapaima. It's a fish!


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

Universes


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oriental.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Wellingborough (Place in my county)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Menomonee. That's a place near where I live. 

I grew up in a place called Oconomowoc. That's five syllables there!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2009)

Calibration

Perforation

Celebration

Now use those in one sentance! Wait, that could be scary.h34r2

And.... Redundancy and unemployment, since they're being commonly used nowadays.:expressionless


----------



## pamnock (Mar 3, 2009)

saltatory (sal-ta-to-ry)

Conductionof anaction potential through a myelinated nerve fiber.

ullhairI'm studying forA&P mid-terms)ullhair:



Got a A on my algebra midterms tonight and I think that I did pretty well on my A&P lab exam!:biggrin2:





*Pam*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Interjection!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoology


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoologist.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 4, 2009)

Studying the heart . . .

ventricular

pulmonary

diastolic

depolarize - repolarize

inotropic

papillary

autorhythmic

respiration

lipoprotein

pathogenic

hypoxia

chronotropic

auscultation

arrhythmia

myogenic

semilunar

Whew! Guess I'd better get back to studying!

Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 4, 2009)

capillary.


----------



## thewhiterabbit (May 21, 2009)

Crap I have a good 6-7 syllible word!

EL Ghazouani

Scince teacher's last name XP


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Endotropic. Just popped into my head.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 21, 2009)

Initiate.


----------

